# New Outback Owner South Carolina



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Picked up our 2007 RSDS yesterday. Had a three hour PDI with a service rep that went excellent, even used one of the checklists from the internet. Got it home and parked in the driveway to transfer all our stuff from the old trailer to the Outback. Went to put the stabilizers down so it wouldnâ€™t rock so much and found the right rear stabilizer was never put on. Goes to show a check list is only good if you use it, my bust. Going to have a shake down trip this weekend. 
This is our third trailer and we look forward to the Outback experience. Let you know what we find after the shake down trip.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to the site. You will love the Outback I'm sure.

Will


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to our "familia"


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to the best forum board around.
A great wealth of knowledge here and reasonable people.

Map Guy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome E9E1CEF,

Congrats on the new Outback. I know y'all will enjoy it for many years. Have fun on the shake down trip and let us know how things went. If you can fit it into your schedule try and make the Southeastern Outbackers Fall Rally in Oct. We are going to have a fun time in the mountains of North Carolina.

Leon


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi E9E1CEF 
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new Outback 








Were you missing just the stabilizer pad or the entire stabilizer itself?
Sounds like you had a visitor named Gilligan








Glad to have you here...
Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the

Cult
Tribe
Clan

FAMILY !!!!!*


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

you picked a good one, even if it does have a few glitches. Most any brand will have a few, but Outbacks are super campers.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers.com*


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Glad you introduced yourself. Welcome aboard. Lots of friendly helpful people here.
I may have missed it, but what exact model did you purchase? We just purchased a 2007 27RSDS in Havanna trim.


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback!! Enjoy the site...it is a wealth of info!


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

CA Camper said:


> Hi E9E1CEF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The entire stabilizer was not installed. I should have caught it on the inspection. Called the dealer, no problem they will have one available next time we swing down to Savannah.

Have a Great Day


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site! What part of SC are you from? The wife and I went to PC, bought our first house in Clinton, I worked in Newberry and Greenville before moving to NC. Will we see you in Darlington in May????? or at MB this summer??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats and








Figures! Your careful, cover all the bases and then there's a snake in the grass! Good for you though! easily remedied! You're going to enjoy your Outback! Welcome aboard!

Eric


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

congratulations! Can anyone guide me to the checklist for the review at the dealer that was mentioned earlier in this post? We are new and clueless!Thanks.
Carrie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. You're gonna love it. 
Scott


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome!

Feel free to ask any questions you have and offer any opinions. That is what this is all about..

Reverie


----------

